# My Brand New Facelift Audi A5 Ibis White Black Edition Detail



## ahaydock

I picked up my brand new facelift Audi A5 Black Edition in Ibis White on the 1st March 2012 to replace my 2009 Audit TT Coupe.

I have always liked and wanted an A5 so took the opportunity to place an order in December last year after negotiating a good deal. Unlike my TT (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163441) the spec was exactly what I wanted so I haven't needed to do anything to this car. It came with all the extra's I wanted as standard (S-Line Body Kit, Black Pack, 19" Rotor Alloys, Bang & Olufsen Speaker/Amp kit, AMI Interface so I can hock up my iPod, Bluetooth Phone Kit, Xenon's with LED DRLs etc etc). I did add Folding Dimming Mirrors and Interior Light Pack plus de-badged it myself and that's it.

No photo's I'm afraid but the process was the usual:

1. Snow Foam Pre-Wash.
2. 2BM Wash with mitt and Blackfire Shampoo.
3. Clay with Sonus Green.
4. Single Stage machine Polish with Megs 205 and a Megs Polishing Pad via Megs G220.
5. Prepped the paint with Werkstat Prime via Foam Applicator.
6. 6x layers of Werkstatt Jett including Glass and Trim
7. Wheels got 2x layers of Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine.
8. Tyres with Blackfire Tire Gel.
9. Interior cleaned with Megs APC 4:1, Megs Glass Cleaner and Gliptone on the Leather.
10 Final Wipe Down with Werkstatt Glos and Exhaust Tips polished with Autosol.

So here are the photos:


















































































Interior Shot:










Arty Shot to show off the LED DRLs:





































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

very nice that Alex :thumb:


----------



## adf27

Ibis White Black Edition is a bit contradictory :lol:


----------



## mand

As an Audi fan mysel,f I give you a massive thumbs up!

Looks great without badges, what engine have you gone for?

Mand


----------



## Aucky

So very beautiful.


----------



## NickP

Looking very nice - which engine?


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, what a car!! That interior is stunning!!

Slightly jealous


----------



## Dannbodge

Not really a fan of Audis but that interior is stunning


----------



## North east Car Care

Stunning finish matey


----------



## Yowfailed

Audi runs through my blood. Got an A6 with similar spec and what a car. Just love the A5 and in Ibis white.................you lucky lucky boy :thumb:

A truly great car


----------



## tonyy

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Awesome work great finish :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys - its only the 1.8TFSi as I couldn't justify spending any more, plus I am mostly sat in traffic! 

However I am thinking about a remap and yes the interior is lovely - so very comfortable but then it should be for the amount it cost :lol:


----------



## Parafilm

Very nice car, they just look classy in white with those wheels.
Also love the interior, you can just sense the quality coming from it!


----------



## Grommit

Love it!


----------



## SteveTDCi

The a5 is a very nice looking car, I've just been looking at them on auto trader and the prices for early ones including the current shapel a4's are getting to a decent level, Audi make great interiors but the driving seems a little boring .... How do you find the a5 compared to the tt


----------



## ahaydock

SteveTDCi said:


> The a5 is a very nice looking car, I've just been looking at them on auto trader and the prices for early ones including the current shapel a4's are getting to a decent level, Audi make great interiors but the driving seems a little boring .... How do you find the a5 compared to the tt


Cheers. The TT was more fun to drive without a doubt, where as the A5 is more comfortable and refined but TBH that suits me really so I am very pleased with it


----------



## SteveTDCi

I keep thinking about finding something with the 1.8 tfsi lump in it, the current a4 is just under 10k which is all I'll ever spend in future


----------



## GlynRS2

Looks fantastic


----------



## steview

Very very nice car


----------



## lofty

Looks lovely.I seem to remember posting a pic of my Ibis TT while you were waiting for yours to be delivered, doesn't seem like 5 minutes ago, I wouldn't have guessed it was 2009.


----------



## -Simon-

Looks brilliant!


----------



## zippo

Your car certainly stands out from the crowd mate. stunning in fact. Its almost got an evil scowl on it when you look at it head on :devil:
Daz


----------



## Derekh929

Looks fantastic and white all the way for the A5 that wheels look fantastic as well good choice


----------



## JBirchy

Stunning mate, love the LED lights on the front that come with all the new/facelifted Audi's!


----------



## yetizone

Very nice choice of new car - liked the old TT as well. :thumb: Great finish and beautifully presented. Did you try the DSG variant if your regular driving involves some standing traffic delays?


----------



## ahaydock

yetizone said:


> Very nice choice of new car - liked the old TT as well. :thumb: Great finish and beautifully presented. Did you try the DSG variant if your regular driving involves some standing traffic delays?


Cheers - not this time but I have driven a DSG and maybe one day but still like my manuals


----------



## yetizone

ahaydock said:


> Cheers - not this time but I have driven a DSG and maybe one day but still like my manuals


Cool - Horses for courses. I've just got my first DSG car in a little Polo GTi and its an actual hoot. I like the flexibility of what it offers and I don't think I'd got back to manual if I had the choice now


----------



## ryand

Good to see the car and you back on here Alex! Car looking awesome as always, hope all is well with you. Cheers. Ryan


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Stunning!


----------



## Phat Pat

The A5 and the R8 have really turned me onto Audi’s; my wife is always banging on about buying one, but I’ve managed to put her off the scent.

I think if I were to buy an A5 and it looked anything like yours, I’d be a very happy bunny indeed.

Nice car; it looks very sharp in white. I’m sure you’ll be driving with a permanent smile. I know I would be!


----------



## BigAshD

Fantastic - looks absolutely gorgeous


----------



## G105ALY

Lovely looking A5. I really like the facelifted front end and the wheels. We are just about to send back our 3 year 2009 White 2.7TDi which has been a good car, apart from poor quality white leather which has frayed badly and Audi would not honour under warranty.
:driver:


----------



## stangalang

Beautiful!


----------



## David Proctor

Great looking car, but don't understand black edition when the car is white..


----------



## Anzafin

Simply beautiful....!

- Antti -


----------



## The Cueball

very nice sir.... good work...

:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys 



David Proctor said:


> Great looking car, but don't understand black edition when the car is white..


Cheers. Basically the Black Edition is an S-Line with a few extra's plus the Black Pack which includes the all Black Grille, Dark Wheels and Rear Tints but you can have it any colour. This is the same through the whole Audi range :thumb:


----------



## awallacee30

Very sexy motor :argie:

I love that interior...!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Very nice car buddy.


----------



## lisaclio

amazing car mate, i love the dash lights and the drl's, looks mean


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking motor mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face

Hi Alex, most excellent, great to see you havent lost the magic.

Stunning, bet you're still smiling :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

That looks incredible Alex. I miss your work/write ups. Your cars always look perfect. 

How do you rate this engine?


----------



## viperfire

gorgeous car mate!


----------



## MrHooky

Very very nice car that. Looks great in white and liking those wheels.

Liking the facelifted LEDs, I believe the A5 started off the whole LED DRL a few years back which everyone has now copied, but Audi has moved it on again with the latest ‘strips’ which you can’t see the individual bulbs in. Look good.

I remember your TT and the write up on the TT forum. Can’t believe how quickly time has gone. 

One question – have you got half leather/alcantara? We had an A5 sport which had leather as standard but you could go half leather at a no cost option – is this what you’ve done?!

Engine needs a remap IMO. We had the 2.0T (180) but we had an A4 1.8T as a courtesy car which felt slightly underpowered and unwilling to rev like the 2.0T. A remap should be a pretty cheap option to get it up nearer 200bhp. But then again if always in traffic why bother...


----------



## jamesgti

Absolutly stunning motor there mate.


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys 



MidlandsCarCare said:


> That looks incredible Alex. I miss your work/write ups. Your cars always look perfect.
> 
> How do you rate this engine?


Cheers and yes unfortuntely I don't have the time any more to help out with my friends/family's cars nor do the write-ups.

The Engine is OK, but slightly underpowered for the Car IMO.



MrHooky said:


> Very very nice car that. Looks great in white and liking those wheels.
> 
> Liking the facelifted LEDs, I believe the A5 started off the whole LED DRL a few years back which everyone has now copied, but Audi has moved it on again with the latest 'strips' which you can't see the individual bulbs in. Look good.
> 
> I remember your TT and the write up on the TT forum. Can't believe how quickly time has gone.
> 
> One question - have you got half leather/alcantara? We had an A5 sport which had leather as standard but you could go half leather at a no cost option - is this what you've done?!
> 
> Engine needs a remap IMO. We had the 2.0T (180) but we had an A4 1.8T as a courtesy car which felt slightly underpowered and unwilling to rev like the 2.0T. A remap should be a pretty cheap option to get it up nearer 200bhp. But then again if always in traffic why bother...


Cheers and yes time has shot by! To answer your question yes Full Leather was standard but I went for half Leather/Alcantara as I actually prefer it :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

I like that......a lot :thumb:


----------



## veedubsimon

bit like myself, moved from ibis white to ibis white black edition :thumb: Car looks stunning!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

What a stunning car! :thumb:

Love the wheels on it too.


----------



## Weazel

Excellent choice mate, my stepdad has just picked one up identical but with different engine! Such a nice car to drive!


----------



## James.Asbri

ahaydock said:


> I picked up my brand new facelift Audi A5 Black Edition in Ibis White on the 1st March 2012 to replace my 2009 Audit TT Coupe.
> 
> I have always liked and wanted an A5 so took the opportunity to place an order in December last year after negotiating a good deal. Unlike my TT (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163441) the spec was exactly what I wanted so I haven't needed to do anything to this car. It came with all the extra's I wanted as standard (S-Line Body Kit, Black Pack, 19" Rotor Alloys, Bang & Olufsen Speaker/Amp kit, AMI Interface so I can hock up my iPod, Bluetooth Phone Kit, Xenon's with LED DRLs etc etc). I did add Folding Dimming Mirrors and Interior Light Pack plus de-badged it myself and that's it.
> 
> No photo's I'm afraid but the process was the usual:
> 
> 1. Snow Foam Pre-Wash.
> 2. 2BM Wash with mitt and Blackfire Shampoo.
> 3. Clay with Sonus Green.
> 4. Single Stage machine Polish with Megs 205 and a Megs Polishing Pad via Megs G220.
> 5. Prepped the paint with Werkstat Prime via Foam Applicator.
> 6. 6x layers of Werkstatt Jett including Glass and Trim
> 7. Wheels got 2x layers of Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine.
> 8. Tyres with Blackfire Tire Gel.
> 9. Interior cleaned with Megs APC 4:1, Megs Glass Cleaner and Gliptone on the Leather.
> 10 Final Wipe Down with Werkstatt Glos and Exhaust Tips polished with Autosol.
> 
> So here are the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior Shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arty Shot to show off the LED DRLs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking :thumb:


Truly stunning! Audi are on the money as we speak. I'm looking at getting myself the new A3 once orders can be taken. I was thinking Daytona Grey with the optics grill but this has told me I'm wrong. Stick with Ibis with the optics!

Great car!!


----------



## PaulN

Love it, quite fancy an A5 a mate had a nice one a year of so back. Hes was the 2.0l how is the 1.8? I think id have togo a little larger engine size for me but both inside out out is stunning.

PaulN


----------



## mand

Can you tell us how you went about debadging it yourself, please?

Mand


----------



## MattJ VXR

Thats one very nice car. I hadn't realised they'd done a facelift. Looks good! 

Ideal spec you've chosen


----------



## ercapoccia

This is my favorite audi, lovely!


----------



## chris141

Looks great! Enjoy lad


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys 



PaulN said:


> Love it, quite fancy an A5 a mate had a nice one a year of so back. Hes was the 2.0l how is the 1.8? I think id have togo a little larger engine size for me but both inside out out is stunning.
> 
> PaulN


Its OK for what I want but I would recommend a bigger engine or a remap if you stretch to it 



mand said:


> Can you tell us how you went about debadging it yourself, please?
> 
> Mand


Sure: I used some dental floss to gently take the badges off which left a gluey residue behind which I removed with AG Tar Remover, then just cleaned it as normal.

It was quite easy as the badges had only been on for a matter of a week or so, however if they have been on longer it can be harder to do and sometime you need to polish the area after as well.


----------



## moosh

WOW that is beautiful! :thumb: thanks for sharing! :argie:


----------



## .Z.R.

Stunning. The Residuals on these A5's and your old TT are also one of the best in the Market iirc!

A Nice & smart buy!


----------



## jb93

Yummy :argie:


----------



## magpieV6

oh now that is pure filth! Looks sooooo good!

Congrats on a lovely new classy motor you have there


----------



## flash69

WOW!!! Great work and car!


----------



## spyder

Stunning car , best of luck with it!:thumb:


----------



## tom-225

I love the interior on this  it looks a lovely place to be


----------



## Dblebill

Fabulous looking car mate, I have a S5 Cab which I love, but there is no doubt you have a cracking looking car there, love it. Enjoy my friend :thumb:


----------



## bazz

i like that a lot fella top car


----------



## alxg

Nice car Alex, it really does seem like a few months since you got the TT :doublesho

I love the look of the A5 Coupe and was a bit sad when I switched my Coupe for the Sportback version, but tbh it was a bit too impractical with a baby - just

I know I am biased but the Audi interior is excellent - especially if you like lots of buttons and lights :thumb: and the voice control on mine is the best I have ever used. The B&O sound is fantastic too :thumb::thumb:

I think I need to debadge mine now after seeing yours though, looks better I think. 

Enjoy it and nice to see you back on here :wave:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Looks great mate! What did you use to Snow Foam with?


----------



## thedonji

wow really good work there
what did you use on the interior ?


----------



## WHIZZER

Thats lovely like the new style drls


----------



## ahaydock

Cheers people 



jonnystuartuk said:


> Looks great mate! What did you use to Snow Foam with?


Thanks - I just use Autobrite Snowfoam :thumb:



thedonji said:


> wow really good work there
> what did you use on the interior ?


Cheers - just Megs APC 4:1 - only being a few weeks old it didn't need much :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

alxg said:


> Nice car Alex, it really does seem like a few months since you got the TT :doublesho
> 
> I love the look of the A5 Coupe and was a bit sad when I switched my Coupe for the Sportback version, but tbh it was a bit too impractical with a baby - just
> 
> I know I am biased but the Audi interior is excellent - especially if you like lots of buttons and lights :thumb: and the voice control on mine is the best I have ever used. The B&O sound is fantastic too :thumb::thumb:
> 
> I think I need to debadge mine now after seeing yours though, looks better I think.
> 
> Enjoy it and nice to see you back on here :wave:


Cheers  I agree you can't beat an Audi Interior - even the A1 is superb and agree the B&O sounds is very good.

I would recommend de-badging it as it really does tidy up the rear end a treat. I am toying with removing the S-Line badges off the sides as well :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung

Very Very nice!
Alex


----------



## CliveP

One Word - Lush!

(or was three, or ten?)...

:lol:
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## gadgetboy38

Amazing looking car, i'm after one myself  looks lovely in white


----------



## ahaydock

gadgetboy38 said:


> Amazing looking car, i'm after one myself  looks lovely in white


Cheers - it comes in 2 Whites - Ibis White which I went for and Glacier White but that was like about £675 more and doesn't look hugely different so I went for Ibis as it didn't cost extra


----------



## ChrisZS

That is a beautiful motor!


----------



## Spoony

Thats a beauty that. I'd love an A5 me


----------



## Dan Clark

Thats stunning! You lucky bugger.


----------



## Buck

This sounds good Alex - shame I can't see the pics - it says bandwith exceeded 

Doesn't seem two minutes since you got the white TT.

I was looking at A5s at the weekend as I'm wondering whether to change my Golf GTD a little early as the residuals are strong at the minute - will have to do some number crunching as you've got me tempted (again!)

Adrian


----------



## ahaydock

Cheers guys.

Not sure why you can't see the pics Adrian, they load up fine on my computer. This A5 is definitely the best car I have owned :thumb:


----------



## Ross08

There's only one word for an Audi like this. QUALITY.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Buck

ahaydock said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Not sure why you can't see the pics Adrian, they load up fine on my computer. This A5 is definitely the best car I have owned :thumb:


they're OK now Alex - I think it was one of those "you've exceeded this monht's bandwith" - my account was the same for a short while too!


----------



## masammut

Love that car and in the best colour combination too


----------



## Coopertim

Epic! That interior pic looks lush! Didnt realise the cabin was that nice. Liking the new facelift too, headlights really set it off


----------



## Alex L

Very nice Alex  

You can't beat driving a big car, though yours is like mine, missing a few cylinders lol

Just a shame we can't swap wheels as they'd look great on my SV6


----------



## daver555

I had one of these as a courtesy car last month when my Audi was in for some work. Not sure if it was a 1.8 or 2ltr, all it said was TFSI on the back and it was Quattro. Very nice cars but the slightly offset pedals really bugged me and that electronic hand brake was very weird. Took me nearly a week to be smooth with it then realised it holds for just long enough for you to release the clutch! It was a different style of power to what i'm used to with the 3.2 A3 but I was pleasantly surprised with how rapid it was. S5 is on the list when it's time for a change.


----------



## tangledmonkey

God I love these! Very nice mate

If you ever fancy swapping for an 05 Focus, let me know :driver:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Stunning car, wanted one of these but the guys at our local Audi were such arrogant ****s, hence i bought the BMW lol 

I dont know why so many dislike the A5 IMHO it is one of the best looking beasties on the road :thumb:


----------



## Tips

ITHAQVA said:


> the A5 IMHO it is one of the best looking beasties on the road :thumb:


Amen to that brother! :thumb:


----------



## Mickwrx

Lovely looking car you have there shes a real stunner love the audi's myself the a5 is a lovely beast


----------



## DeeTailer

Just found this thread whilst doing a google search for ibis white A5 pictures.....

You've stolen my thunder. My Ibis White A5 black edition is due to be built next week - but there's no point me putting it on the showroom as it's identical to yours.....

I've used Werkstat for years now and its certainly stunning. Really brought my daughter's Ibis Whte TTS up a treat.

However I've taken the plunge and bought some Wolf's "Shine & Seal" and Wolf's new "Hard Body" sealant as a few people have suggested that Wolf's Body Wrap was just edging Werkstat.....

An excellent write up and a great looking car.... Just can't wait for mine to arrive....


----------



## Big Bru

One of the best A5's I've seen! :argie: the interior shot looks ace.
Those wheels are the best choice by far and a top detail as always:thumb:


----------



## Kosu

absolutely fantastic - congratulations and all the best with Her


----------



## DeeTailer

MrHooky said:


> Engine needs a remap IMO. We had the 2.0T (180) but we had an A4 1.8T as a courtesy car which felt slightly underpowered and unwilling to rev like the 2.0T. A remap should be a pretty cheap option to get it up nearer 200bhp. But then again if always in traffic why bother...


Bear in mind that the 2012 model has a new 1.8 engine with more power and torque - and it replaces the old 2.0 180 - its got 170 bhp and a whopping 320NM torque - which is 70nm more than the old 1.8 - and is the same torque as my current 2.0 TDI diesel - and it delivers that from only 1400 rpm which is lower than my diesel does...

So I too went for the new 1.8 too because it's only 10hp short of the old 2.0 180hp engine, it has the same torque as my 2.0 TDI diesel and it has better MPG fuel figures than my current 2004 A3 2.0 TDI diesel.

It does 0-62 in 7.9 secs which is really fast enought for most people on today's roads - I certainly couldn't see how I could justify another £2,900 extra for the 2.0 over the 1.8......


----------



## Trip tdi

That is gorgeous, love the interior design and layout plus the lighting as well, Audi have designed the car very, very well :thumb:

Great detail from yourself as well, the white is really lifting off well in the pictures, looks mega glossy :thumb:


----------



## rossmuir1978

very nice car mate.

I'm expecting a daytona grey diesel in September- cant wait after seeing this !


----------



## Norman

Pick up my Ibis white one tomorrow at 5pm. Still have the 911 for when I want to have the pick up of a bike.


----------



## Rexob

very nice like the interior lit up like the starship enterprise, very smart.


----------



## N8KOW

You have great taste in cars Alex


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## bazz

very nice looking car and like the alloys


----------



## woodys

Love it, that is one very sweet motor! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## audi66

She is stunning


----------

